# i pick this up for cheap



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

hey guys i would like your toughts on this light i picked up for 7$ 

The SunRay's moderate size, light weight, and reasonable price have made it a very popular unit. As recommended by leading researchers, the light is delivered at a downward angle for maximum effectiveness. The leg pieces of the desk stand are easily detached and reattached to the back of the unit for portability. The SunRay therapeutic light box provides 10,000 lux illumination that will leave you with a revived feeling of energy. 

Features:
SunRay therapeutic light box
White finish
10,000 lux full spectrum therapeutic lighting
High speed electronic ballast that eliminate any flicker and have very low heat
UV filter for eye and skin safety (included)
Lower level of blue spectrum to prevent macular degeneration
U.L. safety approved
Floor stand (optional)
Replacement bulbs (optional)
Lifetime guarantee on light box
Two year guarantee on bulbs
Accommodates 4 x 31 watt full spectrum bulb (included)
Overall dimensions: 15.5 - 23.5" H x 23 - 24" W x 3.25 - 12" D


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 19, 2013)

melenoma? reckon aint need fur it but need fur spellin lesson 

BWD


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 19, 2013)

just depends on how much lumen output there is i wouldnt think it would be very bright


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

as far as i can tell its like 10,000 lumens out put


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

124 watts in all


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes that is cheap as they have them on Amazon for $400.

hBIUp://www.amazon.com/Sunbox-SunRay-Sunray-Therapeutic-Light/dp/B000KYYGD8


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

yes I don't know why that cost so much. when I got it home I took it apart to see what's in inside. just a t12 4 bulb ballst and a switch


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice buy...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 20, 2013)

That would be a good light for puytting over a cloner, but I wouldn't use it for anything else. the reason is that it is only putting out about 5000-8000 lumens, and the color spectrum is only good for rooting plants as it is "full spectrum"(5500K) and has the more blue end light filtered out, which means it doesn't have the spectrum of light(6500K) that is most needed for veg growth. It has the middle and lower Kelvin light which is only good for rooting at that level of lumens. 

I'm sorry if I sound like I'm dissing yer good buy  It would make a very good cloner light.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 20, 2013)

ok so i did some reseach on the bulbs and ballst . the bulbs are t8 31 watts ,2600 lumes each 

bringing total lumes to 10,400 and total watts 124 watts
ballst says ho t8-t12 4 bulb rapid start ballast. 

which brings me 1200 lumes under a t5 using 4 28 watt 5000k bulbs


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 20, 2013)

i have always used 5000k for veg hush its works for me


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 20, 2013)

i would just buy some 6500k replacement bulbs, but if you like 5000k go for it. 10k lumens covering about 3 sq ft, u can veg a few plants under that no prob. good pick up


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks shortbus good looking out man I will look into the 6500k bulbs


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Sin, I really didn't mean to sound like I was dissing your light. That really is a great buy for $7. I was seeing where you said it had T12 bulbs and they just don't put out much. If it can take the T8 or T5 then you definitely got something to work with. I agree that you can grow under 5500K light but it isn't the most efficient spectrum of light for growing MJ. If/when you get some 6500K bulbs you will see the difference that I'm talking about (not only from my own experience but from all that I have read on the subject).


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

hey hush you know your my bro i never had any hard feelings I know u was just looking out for me. the bulbs are ubend t-8's


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Jan 25, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> i have always used 5000k for veg hush its works for me


 Wrong vegetative light spectrum. It does matter.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

well mister johnny all you have to do is look at my journal and see what the  plants have to say about it. but thanks for having my back. what may not work for u may work for the next man. (5000k spec)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2013)

Man I use a freakin office fixture from Boeing circa 1980 with the original ballast. It has 3x40watt flouro's that I retrofit with growlux lamps, so yes, rooting clones would be very easy using Sin's light because they barely need any light, the point is to push rootgrowth not veg growth, and that only necessitates a small amount of lumens ime. 

My 400watt MH is for the strong Veg.

Great buy/find *Sin Inc* :aok:


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks for stopping in greeneyes . but green eyes ids right i only leave them in veg for about a 4 weels then into flower they go since i am only using  cfls right now i really dont want my plants to get to big before i put them into flower. most of my plants dont get bigger then 12-24 inches


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow Mr. Sin ! You really are the "Man" !  Glad you got it down !  12" to 24" inches? Dime bags or bales? You grow on Dude!


----------

